# Depressing bala shark behavior



## Traumarama (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey, all,
I apologize if this is a common question, but Google searching resulted in few answers. I previously had 2 Bala sharks in my 155g tank (and I do understand that a minimum school size should be 3 with an optimum of 5) with zero issues. The pair behaved wonderfully together. Unfortunately, while I was working a night shift the smaller of the two managed to trap itself between a large rock and the side of the tank while presumably scavenging for food. The poor guy was dead by the time I got home. The remaining bala shark is now beyond stressed spending at least 12 hours a day swimming in erratic circles and head-butting the left side of the tank. I immediately picked up a pair of balas at my LFS hoping to calm his nerves, but so far his stressful behavior has not stopped. Is there anything else I can do to calm this poor Bala down? His feeding isn't nearly as enthusiastic as it was when his buddy was alive and I really don't want this beautiful fish to die.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

He's going to have to get used to the new fish. Also I would move your rocks around so that anymore accidents don't happen.


----------



## Traumarama (Jun 15, 2011)

susankat said:


> He's going to have to get used to the new fish. Also I would move your rocks around so that anymore accidents don't happen.


Removed the rock immediately. I felt horrible. The 2 new balas are schooling with him while he acts like a psycho so I'm hoping you're right and he'll warm up to them.


----------

